# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ SONY TRINITRON TV

## stamatis32

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 
το πρόβλημα το έχει μια sony trinitron kv-21ft1e  CRT. (Δεν έχω παράπονο η τηλεόραση είναι σκυλί, την έχω παραπάνω απο 10 χρόνια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα όλο αυτό τον καιρό.) Ενώ ακούω το χαρακτηριστικό ήχο του ρελε εκκίνησης, η οθόνη δεν ανάβει και το led της τροφοδοσίας αναβοσβήνει 11 φορες, κάνει μια μικρή παύση και μετα άλλες 11 (loop). Κατέβασα το εγχειρίδιο της τηλεόρασης,
και διαπίστωσα ότι τα 11 blinks δηλώνουν το σφάλμα "Jungle controller no acknowledge at Power ON" στον πίνακα 1.
 Προσπάθησα να μπώ σε service mode για να δω τον πίνακα 2 με τον συνδιασμό τον πλήκτρων που αναφέρει για να δώ τα error codes στη οθόνη αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Ο πίνακας 2 στο manual δηλώνει ότι το σφάλμα Ε11 είναι 8V. 
Τα 8v είναι στο IC604  BA41W12ST   (dual dc regulator (page23 on manual)).
pin1-8v
pin2-Vcc
pin3-GND
pin4-5v
pin5-SW
 
Με το μάτι δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάτι, μέτρησα ανάμεσα στο pin 
1,3 τίποτα
2,3 τίποτα
4,3 τίποτα 

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι δεν φτάνει καθόλου τάση στο IC, αλλά μήπως επειδή δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει μπαίνει σε error mode και γι'αυτό δεν παίρνω τίποτα στο 2,3?
Αυτό σημαίνει το "Jungle controller no acknowledge at Power ON" η τόση ώρα ψάχνω στο λάθος σημείο?
Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει? 

(Οι πυκνωτές γύρω απο το IC604 με το μάτι είναι ΟΚ)

----------


## johnkou

Mετρησε το τρανζιστορ υψηλης αν ειναι καμμενο και μετα βλεπουμε.

----------


## stamatis32

> Mετρησε το τρανζιστορ υψηλης αν ειναι καμμενο και μετα βλεπουμε.


  Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι μετά από 10, 20 φορές η τηλεόραση ανοίγει κανονικά. Αν την κλείσω και την ανοίξω....πάμε πάλι απο την αρχή. Αν ήταν καμμένο το τρανζίστορ υψηλής λογικά δεν θα άναβε ποτέ, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## johnkou

Τοτε αλλαξε το mcz3001d.

----------


## east electronics

αρχοντας ο γιαννης ....σωστοοοοοος  :Wink:

----------


## stamatis32

Σ'ευχαριστώ, αυτό θα κάνω.

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση, αλλά βρήκα αυτό στο φορουμ που μάλλον ο φίλος περιγράφη το ίδιο πρόβλημα, και κάνει αυτό που είπες και εσύ.

----------


## stamatis32

Καταρχήν, σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. 

Για την ιστορία θα σας πω ότι με την αλλαγή του ολοκληρωμένου (mcz3001d) η τηλεόραση δούλεψε κανονικά.

----------


## east electronics

ειπαμε ...θεος ο Γιαννης !!!!

----------

